# Want to adopt cottony haired female Maltese



## Maltese Mum (Jun 1, 2009)

My precious, wonderful baby girl diedon November 16th of renal failure. She was only 5 years old but she was my heart, my sould my everything. She meant the world to me and I would give half my life if I could have her back, She was dainty, feminine and when I let her hair long, just a wonderful ball of fur. If anyone has a baby like this please email me. I am more than devastated, more than heartbroken, she was my reason for getting up in the morning, my reason to continue with life. I can never replace her, she was unique, wonderful, just a perfect little girl. but I need to feel that cotton ball in my arms, a laid back little girl with cotton hair. If you know anyone withcottony Maltese, please let e know. I can give her so much love and a wonderful home. I miss my little girl and will never forget her but I hope that by caring for another it will diminish the horrible pain and the void I have in my life. I can send photos of her if you wish. Thank you.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (Maltese Mum @ Dec 17 2009, 03:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863724


> My precious, wonderful baby girl diedon November 16th of renal failure. She was only 5 years old but she was my heart, my sould my everything. She meant the world to me and I would give half my life if I could have her back, She was dainty, feminine and when I let her hair long, just a wonderful ball of fur. If anyone has a baby like this please email me. I am more than devastated, more than heartbroken, she was my reason for getting up in the morning, my reason to continue with life. I can never replace her, she was unique, wonderful, just a perfect little girl. but I need to feel that cotton ball in my arms, a laid back little girl with cotton hair. If you know anyone withcottony Maltese, please let e know. I can give her so much love and a wonderful home. I miss my little girl and will never forget her but I hope that by caring for another it will diminish the horrible pain and the void I have in my life. I can send photos of her if you wish. Thank you.[/B]


I am sorry for your loss. Many of us have been in your situation. 

Have you checked petfinder.com? There are many rescues on that site. If you are looking to buy a Maltese puppy from a reputable breeder, check the AMA breeder site or look in the breeder thread of this forum.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Hi. I'm so sorry for the loss of your little maltese.

Please do your research and go with a reputable show breeder. You are more likely to have a healthy
pup that will live a long life. Of course, you can always adopt from a rescue group too. 

There are lots of pinned threads regarding health and breeders on here. Also, feel free to ask any questions 
you may have. 

You can find a list of show breeders (although not all are on this list) on the American Maltese Association
site. They are listed by state or by breeder. That's a good place to start your research.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss,we all know how hard it is to loose those special babies. Wow and so young too. I still grieve for all my babies.
I'd go the rescue route too.I just took in 2 neglected Malts,so now I have 4 plus a cocker and a cat. I rescently found petfinder by googling maltese rescue,had no idea so many malts are unwanted... I can't imagine anyone not wanting them,or any furry ones.

Our first malts saved us from deep depression and grief,if we hadn't gotten them just 4 days before we lost Amy,I don't know what we would have done. I didn't think we could love another dog the way we loved Amy but I think Amy would have been sad to see us,not make room for another dog, she didn't want us to be alone,I think that's why she hung on,through the worst pain in those final days to make sure we had someone watching out for us.

I hope you find a special malt to heal your broken heart. I cry when I think about my babies gone so long,even now....

My husband would let me take in more furries if we weren't selling our house... If we won the lottery,we'd probably be up to our eyeballs in dogs.
Let us know how the search goes.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Sorry for the loss of your little girl.

Where are you from? Then we can point you in the right direction.

Tina


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (Maltese Mum @ Dec 17 2009, 03:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863724


> My precious, wonderful baby girl diedon November 16th of renal failure. She was only 5 years old but she was my heart, my sould my everything. She meant the world to me and I would give half my life if I could have her back, She was dainty, feminine and when I let her hair long, just a wonderful ball of fur. If anyone has a baby like this please email me. I am more than devastated, more than heartbroken, she was my reason for getting up in the morning, my reason to continue with life. I can never replace her, she was unique, wonderful, just a perfect little girl. but I need to feel that cotton ball in my arms, a laid back little girl with cotton hair. If you know anyone withcottony Maltese, please let e know. I can give her so much love and a wonderful home. I miss my little girl and will never forget her but I hope that by caring for another it will diminish the horrible pain and the void I have in my life. I can send photos of her if you wish. Thank you.[/B]


So very sorry for your loss...esp to lose her so young.  I just sent you a message (please check your in box)... xoxo Eileen


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your little girl... When I lost my little "Love", Missy,... I too was devestated! she was our 'baby'. I do understand that awful void! 

I wasn't really looking , but I was 'connected' to a little Maltese/mix named Naddie that was in rescue and needed ahome to give her the TLC she needed. She had been the victim of severe abuse/neglect by owner and had been surrendered to a kill shelter when she was pulled just minutes before her fate of being PTS was enacted.
I will tell you she is one of the most loving and sweetest little dogs!! I absolutely adore her! 
We've had her 4 years now and she loves everyone and everyone who meets her falls in love with her. 

As I said I wasn't actively 'looking' but fate broght her to my attention. I knew right away I could give her the loving home she so needed and deserved. I needed her every bit as much as she needed me! Having her to focus on and help her to become the happy , healthy little pooch she was meant to be helped me soooo much in coping with the loss of my Missy.
I strongly urge you to seek a pooch via the Maltese rescues. So many dear precious souls are in such need of forever homes! NorthCentral maltese Rescue and Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue are but two that seem to have many. 

You can rely on the representitive from either of these groups to help find a good match... one that is good for you as well as the little pooch.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss too. It is so hard to lose one, I know. I would also look on Petfinder.com or your local shelter. Please let us know.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm a GREAT believe in adpting a rescue. If you're looking for either a puppy or adult maltese, there's lots that would love a permanent forever home. Definately look on petfinder.com We recently found our Bitsy there. Our 14 week old baby is just beautiful and we couldn't be happier.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Please accept our most sincere condolences on your immense loss. Hope you find another baby to love & hold really soon and we look forward to seeing you here often, too.


----------



## littledog (Dec 7, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. I too lost my furbaby, Toby, on Dec. 1 and am still in a state of grief unlike any other. I too am looking for another to fill the hole in my heart. I have been searching Petfinder and am getting overwhelmed. It hurts so bad!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (littledog @ Dec 22 2009, 04:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=865762


> I am so sorry for your loss. I too lost my furbaby, Toby, on Dec. 1 and am still in a state of grief unlike any other. I too am looking for another to fill the hole in my heart. I have been searching Petfinder and am getting overwhelmed. It hurts so bad![/B]


Where are you located? A bunch of dogs were rescued from a puppymill and are in the Northeast US.

Also, if you narrow your preferences down on petfinder, it helps with the overwhelming feelings. There are two larger rescues I am familiar with:

North Central Maltese Rescue

Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue. 

You could try calling them, but honestly the best place to find a rescue is on Petfinder. Go for it, be patient, you will find your new baby.

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's heartbreaking to lose one's furbaby. I hope you'll be able to find another cottony haired girl from either a reputable breeder or a rescue to love and cherish soon. :grouphug:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

First i would like to say how very sorry i am for the loss of your precious furbaby....I am sure that special furbaby and you will both find each other soon...


----------



## littledog (Dec 7, 2006)

I visited a maltese rescue foster home today. OMG! I feel so bad. I wanted to rescue the dog from the foster home. I guess it was better than a puppy mill but I am still crying. I couldn't take him. He wasn't healthy which made we want him more and right now I just couldn't work out his problems. I just wanted to take him home and clean him up - he needed his little face washed and he was matted and scared. :smcry:


----------

